# Breeds that do best in the heat?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Recently in the AZ/CA area I saw border patrol out with their Mal's at some checkpoints. The dogs looked like they were handling the heat at least as well as the BP agents. It made me wonder what other breeds could do well. I have limited experience. Had a Staffy that could sprint fairly well, but was too blocky to jog with. Now have a AB that is built like a boxer, she does ok but fades after not too long....


Also, regarding color and coat, Id have to think a light Mal would do better than a black one, and had a well known GSD kennel tell me that the longer haired ones do better in the heat (insulation).


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

GSD or Mali...but dogs adapt. All of my dogs spend hours outside on the patio or laying in the sun. 
Not sure you want a mal or dutchie Matt, not for a first time working dog.

Like I said, You can have mine for the week and I bet you'll be calling me tomorrow begging me to take him back.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

nice avatar(?) Chris!!

i like that


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> nice avatar(?) Chris!!
> 
> i like that



Thanks! It does well in the heat too.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

The only problem with mals is that I have one who will heatstroke before he stops going. I have to make him rest. I always thought dogs would stop to cool off on their own... Crazy mal... He does jump into water on his own when "work" is over, if he has that option, so that's good I guess.

Out of drive, I'd say my mals and GSD handle the heat about the same. Not too bad.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, regarding color and coat, Id have to think a light Mal would do better than a black one, and had a well known GSD kennel tell me that the longer haired ones do better in the heat (insulation).[/quote]

I have a long hair GSD, with undercoat, mostly black. He doesn't do well in the heat. Just moved from Las Vegas. Although he was inside 90% of the time. He was always looking for shade. If their was a two foot area of shade that's where he dumped. My breeder told me he would be OK as the longer hair give better protection from the sun, but given his built in desire for shade I have to wonder about that. He also works much better in cold weather.

Maybe they are refering to the true long hairs without undercoat???


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> nice avatar(?) Chris!!
> 
> i like that


He must of been in another dimension when he got robbed.One too many puffs during the jam session. LOL 8-[:-s


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My longhair GSD seems to do better in the heat but he also doesn't have the same good sense as the shorthair.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think (JMO) that heat tolerance can actually be a combination of factors, which include coat density, coat color, conditioning, and of course, the dog's "drive". 

i've heard for years that shaving a thick-coated dog in summer (like collies, chows,etc) is detrimental to their heat tolerance due to the reduction of the insulating qualities the coat gives them (heat and cold), but i honestly don't know the truth of that. all i know is that i've never shaved one of my own GSD and they seem to live thru some brutal heat/humidity w/no probs.

i've also decided that if i ever live "down south", i'll need to find a good Dobie, tho the Lyda boys may convince me otherwise...(if they EVER get their dogs bred-hint hint). 

i'm sure someone received at least an MS if not a PhD researching the subject--i'l see if i can find anything online.....lol

a (mostly) black GSD will of course get hotter more quickly than a lighter-coated dog when exposed to sunlight; black absorbs heat while light reflects it. that's pretty simple science.

conditioning: if you expect a dog to work in heat/humidity, it must be used to it, ie, a person can't be expected to excercise in the AC then do the same work outside--why would you think a dog could? sorry, not happening.train the dog in the environment it's going to be working in-hot, cold, whatever; just don't train in AC and think the dog'll work the same in the heat outside.

and then you have the dogs that don't know when to stop: a liability in the heat for sure. this is where you have to know your dog, and stop it if it's not smart enough to stop itself. LOL


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Regarding physical acclimation, I read a study about sitting in a sauna after working out helping with cardio because it increased your blood plasma levels. Guys that work (out) outside also get acclimated and Id assume the same plasma increase applies.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I also would add muzzle length contributes greatly to heat dissipation.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have worked in Iraq and Afghanistan with GSDs and Malis and to be honest neither of them do well. I will say the GSDs are always the first to look for shade under a Humvee, but that is a drive issue, nothing else.
There is a reason that the breeds who originate in extremely hot climates have extremely short, tight coats.
I would chose a Mali or a Dutchie for the heat, but for that matter I would chose a Mali or a Dutchie no matter what climate I was working in. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

From my experience, in an overall package, smaller working field trial bred Labrador Retrievers under 65lbs have the most heat and cold tolerance of any breed in any working environment. They have consistently shown, to me, not only a higher heat and humidity and subzero temperature tolerance but, most importantly, the focus and drive to continue working at a very high level under these adverse conditions. I'd put Patterdale Terriers and most other working bred double coated terriers second, smaller Mals third. If it is just heat I'm dealing with, like in Arizona or the South, I'd choose a working bred APBT, or most any working bred terrier first and Blackmouth curs second, various hunting hounds third.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, and what Mike said.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess I thought the OP was asking about chosing between a Mali/Dutchie and a GSD.
There are a lot of breeds that can handle the heat, but are not suited for the type of work that we (people on this forum) like to do.
Their may be no better suited breed to handle heat than a Greyhound for example. (slender build, long snout, light colored coat usually, short thin coat type) but not many of us on here can use a Greyhound for what we do.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Was most interested in people's take on working dogs, but the other stuff is interesting.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt my wife used to run with my Rott, the one you met. He would poop out after about 3 miles in the morning summer heat (6am-ish) She runs with the mal now and he does well for about 4-5 miles. But it really is too hot here to be running with any breed of dog. 

The Rottie has always done well on hikes and I imagine the Mali would do better. 

You saw how we work the dogs, at night and for very short sessions. You can't do much more than that in this ****ing heat. As far as exercise, I run both of my dogs at the same time for about a half hour at 5am but I do it when the sprinklers are on at the field I use. The running and chasing is intense and neither one can do much more than that without rest and getting wet.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

I was quite surprised to learn that mals do not hold up to the heat and humidity better than gsds. My mal is 67# and has limited heat stamina, certainly no better than a gsd.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

My experience in Iraq and Afghanistan is that GSDs poop out in the heat much sooner than Malis and Dutchies.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

The one thing that would pay to keep in mind would be what lines of each breed have better stamina and maintains drive regardless of the heat. 
In the late 80s and early 90s, I had a small gsd weighing the same as my current mal and I would've sworn that he has more stamina than both my current gsd and mal. But sometimes, perceptions become skewed with time.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Melody Greba said:


> The one thing that would pay to keep in mind would be what lines of each breed have better stamina and maintains drive regardless of the heat.
> *In the late 80s and early 90s, I had a small gsd weighing the same as my current mal and I would've sworn that he has more stamina than both my current gsd and mal. But sometimes, perceptions become skewed with time.*


*

*what lines was this GSD from???


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

He was from Russia and the lines were not close-up German line dogs. I'd have to pull out his pedigree, but they would be lines that most people would not recognize. 

Funny thing that after I posted this, I remembered that he actually was more heat tolerant than other gsds. The temps were mid 90's and high humidity at the Mid-East Regionals in 1991 and all the gsds wilted except Gin. I V'd and the closest dog to me was an SG (and that dog was V-6 at the BSP). So actually thinking back, I think that certain line dogs just have more heat tolerance than others. And BTW, he was a bi-color so lots of black.

Now maybe Mike Suttle and I are referring to heat tolerance and drive, differently. All day long my mal can work at a steady pace and remain working. But so often that we work the dogs on the pile and my mal sprints across rubble like a cat or a goat and wears himself out, that by the time he barks and off to sprint again, he eventually overheats in high temps and high humidity. Whereas, most bomb and narc detection dogs are on a leash and don't have the free-reign to make their own speed. And that's where the rub is.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Melody Greba said:


> He was from Russia and the lines were not close-up German line dogs. I'd have to pull out his pedigree, but they would be lines that most people would not recognize.
> 
> Funny thing that after I posted this, I remembered that he actually was more heat tolerant than other gsds. The temps were mid 90's and high humidity at the Mid-East Regionals in 1991 and all the gsds wilted except Gin. I V'd and the closest dog to me was an SG (and that dog was V-6 at the BSP). So actually thinking back, I think that certain line dogs just have more heat tolerance than others. And BTW, he was a bi-color so lots of black.
> 
> Now maybe Mike Suttle and I are referring to heat tolerance and drive, differently. All day long my mal can work at a steady pace and remain working. But so often that we work the dogs on the pile and my mal sprints across rubble like a cat or a goat and wears himself out, that by the time he barks and off to sprint again, he eventually overheats in high temps and high humidity. Whereas, most bomb and narc detection dogs are on a leash and don't have the free-reign to make their own speed. And that's where the rub is.


 Very good point Melody....The dogs I was refering to were mostly on lead, except for the SSD dog (specialized search dogs) who work off lead down range about 100 yards in front of the handler searching for IED's on the road. One other factor is that the Military dogs are mostly overweight in my opinion.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Melody Greba said:


> He was from Russia and the lines were not close-up German line dogs. I'd have to pull out his pedigree, but they would be lines that most people would not recognize.
> 
> *Funny thing that after I posted this, I remembered that he actually was more heat tolerant than other gsds. The temps were mid 90's and high humidity at the Mid-East Regionals in 1991 and all the gsds wilted except Gin. I V'd and the closest dog to me was an SG (and that dog was V-6 at the BSP). So actually thinking back, I think that certain line dogs just have more heat tolerance than others. And BTW, he was a bi-color so lots of black.
> *
> Now maybe Mike Suttle and I are referring to heat tolerance and drive, differently. All day long my mal can work at a steady pace and remain working. But so often that we work the dogs on the pile and my mal sprints across rubble like a cat or a goat and wears himself out, that by the time he barks and off to sprint again, he eventually overheats in high temps and high humidity. Whereas, most bomb and narc detection dogs are on a leash and don't have the free-reign to make their own speed. And that's where the rub is.



do you have some lines you think of when you write some lines are more heat tolerent


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

milder batmusen said:


> do you have some lines you think of when you write some lines are more heat tolerent


When I dig up Gin's pedigree, I will post it. I have looked but I haven't found it yet. The only dog well known dog in his pedigree was Marko Cellerland and Gin was linebred on him. Perhaps being from Denmark, you can look into the pedigree better when I find it. 

Quite honestly, Gin was probably the exception. I see more gsds that are subdued by heat, but are still very strong working dogs in general. Same with mals. 

I've made my opinion based on high intensity physical exercise rather than long-term daily grind. I found that gsd and mals are fairly equal in short term, sprinting type work.

For a dog that has the daily stamina of work in hot, humid conditions; I definitely take a mal. 

There are two points that need to be made in regards to stamina. 

1. I believe that high muscle density actually decreases long term stamina to a degree. I don't know the ratio of white muscle tissue to red muscle tissue (fast twitch vs. slow twitch) in a dog but that would be an interesting study. Perhaps someone in the vet community can respond. 

My curiosity is since human marathon runners have a larger ratio of red muscle tissue(gives more oxygen for aerobic acitivity) than white, which allows them to run longer, have better stamina. Human weight lifters have a greater ratio of white muscle tissue to white which allows shorter bursts of power but not long-running. Whether the ratio of white vs. red is hereditary or nurture, it would be an nteresting for a canine study to determine whether it can be manipulated genetically to produce a working dog with good physical heat tolerance over the long haul.

2. Early mental stamina development as dogs grow from early on through age 3 yrs. may be lacking with some dogs. Most military dogs rely on bitework, bitework, bitework and through insatiable bitework development built, the scent association is made through their bitework reinforcer. However, in the longterm how does the lack of building mental stamina due to tedious scent work affect longterm work in the field (especially in high temps and humididty)? 

That is where sport dogs going throught the process of tedious tracking for points, often develop the mental stamina to perseviere in the long term, maybe??? More early connections occuring in the scent sensories of the nerves and brain from early on. ???

I realize the military program is successful for the military, perhaps there is still areas for improvement and that the limitations seen in Iraq and Afghanistan should perhaps be documented and discussed for possibly better development of their working dog program. Just my opinion.

Anyway, I'll post the pedigree for Gin when I locate it.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Melody Greba said:


> When I dig up Gin's pedigree, I will post it. I have looked but I haven't found it yet. The only dog well known dog in his pedigree was Marko Cellerland and Gin was linebred on him. Perhaps being from Denmark, you can look into the pedigree better when I find it.
> 
> Quite honestly, Gin was probably the exception. I see more gsds that are subdued by heat, but are still very strong working dogs in general. Same with mals.
> 
> ...


thank what a good answer:grin:

I often ask the questions because many peaple often praise the mals all the time but almost every breed has a bad thing or something you can change and I wonder when the peaple that praises the mals says that the breed has a bad thing like many other breeds:?


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Milder:

Here is the closest that I can come to finding Gin's pedigree. (I found his old scorebook) 
Sire: Ungvari's Dzsim PKSS Nr. 1402/86 OKD I, ZKS III; 
Paternal Grandsire: Budaviki Garry, MET Nj 56267, OKD 2, ZKS 2; 
Paternal Granddam: Kiralyi Harcos Karmen MET Nj. 62639

Dam: Arta OKD 2
Maternal Grandsire: Csip OKD 2
Maternal Granddam: Prima OKD 3, ZKS 2

I believe the linebreeding on Marko Cellerland was in the 4th generation.

I would be interested in knowing what the OKD and ZKS titles are.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OKD is OB only and ZKS is OB and bitework.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

IMO , these are the characteristics that effect a working dog's heat tolerance in order of importance .

#1 Drive
#2 Physical fitness
#3 Body type and coat .
#4 Heat Acclimation

Heat acclimation is overrated in my opinion . I know guys that try to leave it hot in there squads (not deathly hot) and leave their dogs outside during the summertime here in Minnesota (yes it does get hot during the summer here) believing it acclimates them . Working 2 GSD's and talking to the guys in the unit that have tried the acclimation thing I see very little improvement doing this . I've seen no improvement with both dogs from the beginning of the summer to the end . 

I keep my dogs in shape and when summer time comes they are in the squad with the air conditioner on until I have to get them out to work . I see no change in their heat tolerance changing from winter to summer . 

My first (GSD) did better then most working in the heat and I was always suprised when other K9 Handlers would ask me to take over for them because there dog was getting too hot . I RARELY did this with that dog he was a seaching fool . Now my current K9 will poop out in the heat after awhile .


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Melody Greba said:


> Milder:
> 
> Here is the closest that I can come to finding Gin's pedigree. (I found his old scorebook)
> Sire: Ungvari's Dzsim PKSS Nr. 1402/86 OKD I, ZKS III;
> ...


thanks I will look at the names


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> IMO , these are the characteristics that effect a working dog's heat tolerance in order of importance .
> 
> #1 Drive
> #2 Physical fitness
> ...


I agree with the numbered list you put forth here. I have found acclimatization to be important for my dog. Not that I really have to force the dog to acclimatize, it just happens.

My dog lives indoors in the winter, but is kenneled outdoors in the snow at work. My house is freakin cold, we heat with a woodstove.

When spring rolls around on the first few warm days, the dog can be found running to lay down in puddles, creeks, snowpatches and so on to cool off even on a walk or mountain bike ride. Given the exact same tempature and energy output a month later and the dog would not even be panting, and would ignore all the water sources. 

Somehow he acclimatizes, he gets lots of excersice no matter the temp (not generally over 35 degrees ever here) I don't have a/c, he is kenneled outside at work in the summer if he is not hiking with me and clients. 

My first working dog so I don't have much to compair him too. He definately gets frothy and hot no matter what during full output activities like longer off leash hasty searching in hot temps,but I definatley notice a difference with heat tollerence from the begining of the summmer to the end.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"IMO , these are the characteristics that effect a working dog's heat tolerance in order of importance .

#1 Drive
#2 Physical fitness
#3 Body type and coat .
#4 Heat Acclimation"


Living in the desert I beileve heat acclimation is important. I went to a Ivan seminar 4 or 5 years ago in August in Phoenix, we started at 5pm when it was still 116 in the shade.

Dogs from outside the Desert Southwest Melted.

I think a lot has to do with genetics, I have seen some dogs overheat very quick when they were in Top Shape.


My 9 year old Mal has Very good heat tolerance, not in all that good of shape, Good drive, average size with a double coat, lives in the house with AC.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got no scentific evidence to support my opinion. Just what I've seen and maybe interpreted in seeing dogs work in heat .

In 2000 5 of us (all GSD's) from the unit went to compete at the USPCA National Championship in Punta Gorda , Fla . . It was Oct. and it was in the 80-90's down there during the 3 days of competition . There were just under 200 K9's there most from the south . We kept hearing how tough it must be for us coming from MN to compete in the heat . We ended up winning the National Championship Department Team and a Minnesota K9 (Mal) from Austin , MN ended up winning top dog overall . 

I just feel heat acclimation plays a much smaller role in the area of heat tolerance then other factors . I've worked dogs in temps in the high 90's in high humidity but admittedly I've never worked them in the extremes you are talking about .


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I have read studies of human's acclimating to heat by increasing their blood plasma levels, a quick google search and the first result talked about the same thing in humans, and horses.




http://jap.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/88/3/1006


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I just feel heat acclimation plays a much smaller role in the area of heat tolerance then other factors .


I agree with that. Cool about winning the comp!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I've got no scentific evidence to support my opinion. Just what I've seen and maybe interpreted in seeing dogs work in heat .
> 
> In 2000 5 of us (all GSD's) from the unit went to compete at the USPCA National Championship in Punta Gorda , Fla . . It was Oct. and it was in the 80-90's down there during the 3 days of competition . There were just under 200 K9's there most from the south . We kept hearing how tough it must be for us coming from MN to compete in the heat . We ended up winning the National Championship Department Team and a Minnesota K9 (Mal) from Austin , MN ended up winning top dog overall .
> 
> I just feel heat acclimation plays a much smaller role in the area of heat tolerance then other factors . I've worked dogs in temps in the high 90's in high humidity but admittedly I've never worked them in the extremes you are talking about .


 
Not debating, you have a lot of experience and most of the time the humidity is much lower here. Maybe the heat index, (temp & Humidity) is better to look at?

all in all I believe Genetics has as much to do with it as anything.

Living where I do this is often the topic of discussion.

I know a guy that kept is Demo Dog (Pit) in his van with the windows cracked all the time during the summer her with no problems, and have seen a Pit overheat in SoCal in 80 degree weather just tied out durning a break in training in the shade.


----------



## Lee Robinson (Jun 22, 2009)

Lean, vascular, tight skin, short haired, racey build, and decent length of muzzle.

Mentality attributes for working is *energy*. Energy is not the same as drive, but drivecertainly helps of course too. Finally, desire to please.

That phenotype is *generally* better suited to work in hot environments.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee Robinson said:


> Lean, vascular, tight skin, short haired, racey build, and decent length of muzzle.
> 
> Mentality attributes for working is *energy*. Energy is not the same as drive, but drivecertainly helps of course too. Finally, desire to please.
> 
> That phenotype is *generally* better suited to work in hot environments.


Pfffft WHAT :lol:


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Lee Robinson said:


> Lean, vascular, tight skin, short haired, racey build, and decent length of muzzle.
> 
> Mentality attributes for working is *energy*. Energy is not the same as drive, but drivecertainly helps of course too. Finally, desire to please.
> 
> That phenotype is *generally* better suited to work in hot environments.


I think in general, this makes sense; as greyhounds and whippets possess this body type. 
I'm still trying to come to grips with my mal who is stereotypical the lean, tight skinned, short-haired, racey build with decent length type, but doesn't have the long term endurance that I'd like to see. He receives a routine physical every year with a blood work panel and he has higher than normal RBC and this bloodwork indicates that he is an athlete and when he becomes overheated, he must receive active cooling measures.
I assume that it is because he is a "sprinter" rather than marathon runner. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Melody Greba said:


> I think in general, this makes sense; as greyhounds and whippets possess this body type.
> I'm still trying to come to grips with my mal who is stereotypical the lean, tight skinned, short-haired, racey build with decent length type, but doesn't have the long term endurance that I'd like to see. He receives a routine physical every year with a blood work panel and he has higher than normal RBC and this bloodwork indicates that he is an athlete and when he becomes overheated, he must receive active cooling measures.
> I assume that it is because he is a "sprinter" rather than marathon runner.
> Any suggestions?


The heat kicks my greyhound’s ass. You have to watch they don’t get dehydrated. All that muscle and skin must not carry much water . They got big lungs and their blood is by the surface but the heat beats them down fast


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> I have read studies of human's acclimating to heat by increasing their blood plasma levels, a quick google search and the first result talked about the same thing in humans, and horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It does take two weeks for humans, I don’t know if that applies to dogs though


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> It does take two weeks for humans, I don’t know if that applies to dogs though


Interesting stuff even though it is horse/human related. 

A vet from our vet committee advised taking dog's temp, getting to the work site and taking it again, right after working to document what the core body temp is in preparation(stimulation) to work and after working. Important information to understand the need for cooling.

Bottom line I think is that proper cooling and recognition that the dog needs active cooling is an important aspect of the handler instead letting the dog remain on the brink of heat exhaustion. Knowing the importance of it is essential to the working dog's well being.

So I wonder how this all applies to dogs that do better than others in heat and humidity. What the difference is if all candidates start out in excellent physical condition?


----------



## kathy chiodo (Jul 6, 2009)

[QUOTE=

I have a long hair GSD, with undercoat, mostly black. He doesn't do well in the heat. Just moved from Las Vegas. Although he was inside 90% of the time. He was always looking for shade. If their was a two foot area of shade that's where he dumped. My breeder told me he would be OK as the longer hair give better protection from the sun, but given his built in desire for shade I have to wonder about that. He also works much better in cold weather.

*Many scent detector dog handlers will shave the neck and belly and under legs of their dogs. They say it makes a difference in working in the heat, and they can cool down and recover quicker. This comes from a trainer in Laredo Texas, with many years experience, so I would consider this if I worked my dogs a lot in the heat.

Stay cool
Kathy


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

A dog that stays in an air conditioned house most of the time, then transferred to an air conditioned car, then expected to work long periods in the heat will have a problem. Heat will eventually get the best of any dog. However, dogs can be condititioned to work longer periods than most people think. We worked them in the jungle and I know they are working them in the sandbox.

DFrost


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Melody Greba said:


> So I wonder how this all applies to dogs that do better than others in heat and humidity. What the difference is if all candidates start out in excellent physical condition?


I am betting this is somewhat dependent on temperament/nerves? A dog who can stay calm while working isn't going to overheat as fast as the dog who gets crazy excited. I have heard of a couple pet dogs giving themselves heatstroke just from overexcitement and nervousness, indoors... Also simple physics, smaller vs larger size, the smaller one can heat up and dissipate heat faster, the bigger one will take longer to heat up and be slower to cool.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We live in a climate where we get weeks on end over over 37 degrees (100 F) and we get a number of days each summer around the 41-45 degrees C. While drive is the largest factor effecting whether a dog quits, I have noticed that our Dutchies get hotter due to their dark colour attracting heat. Dark colours absorb more heat. So at a guess, lighter brindles and malis should get less hotter than a dark brindle Dutchie.


----------

